# Haunt theme cars?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any cars they have made up with a huant theme? I'm talking non-hearses. If so, I'd love to put them up on my website for everyone to see, plus it would give me some brainstorms for my own car.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Do SUV's count? Like an Expedition.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

SI, if u get any let me know, as i would like non-hearse cars, but like huante cars as well for the club.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We 71 Elky that has been nicknamed the flower car. Sorry no pics it is under construction.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scareshack- you betcha. Hearses are great, but more of us have regular cars and I'd love to see what haunters have done with them.  and SUVs definately count!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Feeling somewhat desriminated against because of our hearses here....... Didnt want to give you a picture of my hearse anyhoo..lol Hey does the infamous 911 green pickup count?


----------

